# Any good Jerky Recipes?



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've made a fair amount of jerky in my life - and I usually have ended up just using the high mountain jerky mixes. I like them but am thinking about trying something new. Does anyone make their own jerky or add anything to OTC mixes that they like? I'm a big fan of teriyaki style jerkies but like almost all kinds, unless they get too peppery.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good question. I am addicted lately to elk jerky. I grind the meat and use the high mountain mixes and I love them. Original, peppered, and hickory smoked are my favorite. I just finished off the last batch this morning. Time to get another bag of burger out of the freezer. Dang I love that stuff.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey I just want to throw out that my buddy and I tryed a seasoning made by nebco we both really liked it.. Found it at Smith and Edwards. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*GaryFish* is on it. High Mountain jerky mixes are hard to beat.

Also, I suggest trying the UWN search engine for jerky recipes. There's 14 pages of cool stuff back there

For ground meat jerky see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=29449&p=311068&hilit=jerky#p311068


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

what about making jerky by slicing up a roast real thin? 

This is what I prefer, I usually just do a brine like marinade and smoke (low) it for a couple of hours. I am not a fan of the burger style jerky.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've done the sliced meat jerky long ago but found I could never get the slices a consistent thickness both on the individual slices, as well as throughout the whole batch. I am getting a new meat slicer for Christmas so I can get smooth and consistent slices. When I do that, I'll post up how it goes. The thing I like about ground meat jerky is how consistent I can get in the slices - both in moisture content, thickness, flavor dispersal, etc....


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Goob,

I did search the archives, just wondering if there is anything new. I prefer strip jerky vs ground also. Maybe I'll mess with adding a little bit of something to the high mountain to flavor it up a bit more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> what about making jerky by slicing up a roast real thin?
> 
> This is what I prefer, I usually just do a brine like marinade and smoke (low) it for a couple of hours. I am not a fan of the burger style jerky.


Yonni and svmoose:

Take your pick. These go back to 1972. I don't use them much anymore. The Hoffman's is my favorite.










I prefer the ground meat jerky and use more pre-mixed spice kits than DIY these days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When I say "I don't use them much anymore" I mean I converted the strip meat recipes to ground meat recipes. But I kept the old original strip recipes for reference.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Well let's see the Hoffman recipe!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's Hoffman's Jerky. I got it from a friend of mine from Randolph UT back in the mid-80s. It has everything in it but the kitchen sink. Everyone likes this one.


Hoffman’s Jerky 

5 lbs - lean red meat, cut into 1/4” thick strips 
5 tsp - salt
5 tsp - sugar
5 tsp - black pepper
5 tbsp - favorite BBQ sauce
5 tbsp - soy sauce
5 tbsp - Lee & Perrin’s Worcestershire
1 tsp - allspice
1 tbsp - beef bouillon
1/4 cup - water
1 tbsp - liquid smoke (optional)

Slice meat 1/4” thick. 
Dissolve beef bouillon in the water. 
Blend in the remaining ingredients and mix well.
Combine the ingredients with the meat. Stir until the ingredients are evenly distributed.
Place meat in a 1-gallon Ziploc bag. Remove as much air as possible before closing bag.
Store in fridge - 24 to 48 hours - squishing the meat around in the bags a couple of times
Remove and place on dryer racks.

Process until the jerky is dry and bends but does not break:
In an oven on the lowest heat setting with the oven door propped open.
In a dehydrator at 135°
In a smoker at 100°, damper 25% open


I have the ground meat version if anyone is interested.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my old recipe, but with the salt and cure cut back some. It's pretty much the basic jerky recipe. I like to add coriander to it sometimes, say a tsp for 3 pounds of meat. Coriander has a lemon-like flavor and is often used as a spice in processed meats. 


Goob’s Jerky #14 

3 lbs - lean red meat, cut into 1/4” thick strips 
2 tsp - salt
2 tsp - Morton’s Tenderquick
1 tbsp - brown sugar
1 tsp - black pepper
1 tsp - onion powder
1 tsp - garlic powder
1/4 cup - soy sauce
1/3 cup - Worcestershire

Blend ingredients and mix well.
Combine the ingredients with the meat. Stir until the ingredients are evenly distributed.
Place meat in a 1-gallon Ziploc bag. Remove as much air as possible before closing bag.
Store in fridge - 24 to 48 hours - squishing the meat around in the bag a couple of times 
Remove and place on dryer racks.

Process until the jerky is dry and bends but does not break:
In an oven on the lowest heat setting with the oven door propped open.
In a dehydrator at 135°
In a smoker at 100° with the damper 25% open.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to use dextrose in place of sugar when curing meats or making jerky. It is not quite as sweet as sugar but it helps knock the salty flavor down some. It also helps opening up the cells in the meat for a quicker and more even cure. Dextrose is a natural ingredient and can be found in most commercial jerky cures.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Good - I thought you might have a few recipe's around. Hows your teriyaki recipe? I'd be interested to try it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my best Teriyaki jerky recipe. I use to leave the cayenne out if I was giving the jerky away:

3 lbs - lean red meat, cut into 1/4” thick strips 
2 tsp - salt
2 tsp - Morton’s Tenderquick
1 tbsp - brown sugar
1 tsp - ground ginger
1/4 tsp - black pepper
1/8 tsp - cayenne pepper
1 - crushed garlic clove or 1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup - soy sauce
1/4 cup - pineapple juice

Blend ingredients and mix well.
Combine the ingredients with the meat. Stir until the ingredients are evenly distributed.
Place meat in a 1-gallon Ziploc bag. Remove as much air as possible before closing bag.
Store in fridge - 24 to 48 hours - squishing the meat around in the bag a couple times
Remove and place on dryer racks.

Process until the jerky is dry and bends but does not break:
In an oven on the lowest heat setting with the oven door propped open.
In a dehydrator at 135°
In a smoker at 100°, vent 25% open


Personally, I like many of the commercial premixed Teriyaki jerky spice kits better than mine. Hi Mountain has a great Teriyaki jerky seasoning.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

oh man, I better get me some roasts this weekend and do all three of these, looks very good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One more!

Hawaiian jerky is one of my favorites, but my family doesn't care for it that much. This one is very hard to make out of burger, far too sticky to roll out flat, so it's just the ticket for sliced meat. Best with beef, deer or elk. I tried this recipe with antelope and though it was gamey tasting.

Hawaiian Jerky 

3 -5 lbs - lean red meat, cut into 1/4” thick strips 
2 tsp - salt
2 tsp - Morton’s Tenderquick
3 tbsp - brown sugar
1/2 tsp - black pepper
1 tsp - ginger
1 tsp - garlic powder
1/2 cup - soy sauce
1/2 cup - pineapple juice concentrate

Bring pineapple concentrate to room temperature.
Blend ingredients and mix well.
Combine the ingredients with the meat. Stir until the ingredients are evenly distributed.
Place meat in a 1-gallon Ziploc bag. Remove as much air as possible before closing bag.
Store in fridge - 24 to 48 hours - squishing the meat around in the bag a couple times
Remove, pat dry, and place on dryer racks.

Process until the jerky is dry and bends but does not break:
In an oven on the lowest heat setting with the oven door propped open.
In a dehydrator at 135°


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Doing the Hoffman's recipe, meat was put in the fridge last night, seemed like that there was not enough seasoning with the 5lbs of meat, but looking forward to smoking this on wednesday!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some pics of when I did this, finally uploaded them

Marinade on, and to the fridge it goes for 48 hrs 









Ready for the smoker 









Off the smoker and cooling off... got the smoker too hot  but it was still yummy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It doesn't look dark enough. Does it taste OK? Salty enough?

Gawd, you'll probably die of colon cancer on Tuesday.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It doesn't look dark enough. Does it taste OK? Salty enough?
> 
> Gawd, you'll probably die of colon cancer on Tuesday.


Ya it turned out great, mild flavor, but combined with the smoke from the smoker it was plenty flavorful!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good news.

I don't want anyone to get sick. The UWN would get sued and then shut down.

That's bad, 42 duck hunters would be homeless.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is one that we have refined over the years that is very good for strip jerkey. Would most likely work on ground as well, but we are not much on ground jerkey, so have not tried it ground jerkey. 
This recipe has won several friendly "best jerkey contests" at hunting camps over the years. We take our jerkey making very serious around here..........................I have been asked for the recipe many times.
It is best in a dryer, but does work in an oven. 
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 Tbls salt
1 Tbls pepper
1 Tbls garlic powder
1 Tbls onion powder
Put meat and mix into a gallon frezzer bag and let marinate for 1-2 days in fridge, turning the bag over a couple of times. Does 3-5 lbs of meat. I usually double the sauce and do about 10 lbs at a time. 
Spread meat out in dryer or on cookie sheets and dry to the moisture level you like. I leave mine in my dryer for 10-12 hours.
If you like lots of pepper, shake more pepper onto meat before putting into dryer/oven. I don't, but my wife does, so I do some trays with extra pepper.
I usually package into sandwich size bags, and get 7 or 8 full bags.

Have done alot of deer and elk meat this way, and it has always been very good, and it is simple and easy.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

[attachment=0:2vyur8d0]Untitled.png[/attachment:2vyur8d0]

I think you spelled ************, wrong Goob.


----------

